# Anyone here not like beading?



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't know why detailers love beadind and post their beading shots.

IMo beadin is actually bad and here are my reasons why

1) beading takes the shine away from a car - in the rain a waxed/sealed car actually looks worse than just an ordinary "clean" car. I actually have two cars outside my house, one is my mk4 silver golf and there is a similar ago polo outside. The beading makes my car look dull and takes away the shine, the polo has no beading and looks shiny.

2) beads collect dirt. Beading happens because the water has nowhere to go, the surface repels water so water lumps up into mini puddles with nowhere to go. On untreated cars water rolls off easily but on detailed cars the water will stay on the car longer than anyone elses. this means that surface dust gets attracted to the beads and settles, over time the beads evbaporate off and the dirt sticks to the car. I get these "beading stains" all over my car after some rainfall


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Sorry but in my eye's a nice wax-polished car covered in beads from rain or condensation looks fantastic!!!.


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Beading for me is car porn


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Water rolls off easier on beading cars. A wet untreated car looks shiny because its the water on it that is giving it the shine, nothing to do with the paint.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

I think it looks good, on untreated cars the water and dirt sit and stickk to paintwork while a waxed car which is moving will repel and sheet the water off aiding in keeping it clean  

Thats my view on it anyway


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

i think your outnumbered here mate, and yur gonna struggle to find someone who agrees with you that an unprotected car looks better than a protected one


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Isn't there a 50/50 pic of a subaru rally car protected with gtechniq c1 and shows how dirt repellant it is.


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

I suppose it's down to the beading/sheeting argument. Beading does tend to leave dust/water spots on my car.


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

gav1513 said:


> i think your outnumbered here mate, and yur gonna struggle to find someone who agrees with you that an unprotected car looks better than a protected one, might wanna join a different forum if thats your view


Bit harsh mate, if everyone agreed we would have nothing to talk about, I always enjoy reading peoples opinions and welcome anyone who is willing to challenge accepted convention, that's how progress and innovation often evolve.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Beading is great, but so is sheeting, infact sometimes sheetings better imo


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I love beading,cars without it in the rain look sad and knackered afaic.


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

willwander said:


> Bit harsh mate, if everyone agreed we would have nothing to talk about, I always enjoy reading peoples opinions and welcome anyone who is willing to challenge accepted convention, that's how progress and innovation often evolve.


yeah i think that last bit was, my bad, wasnt intended to come across like that


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

i do see what you mean about them leaving dust, but if your car is beading well then as soon as you take it for a spin all the water flies off the car and is almost dry again.

Or if your cars freshly clean and has some water/ dirt sat on the wax a bucket of clean water can sometimes just wash the dirt straight off while its still wet before it dries on


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

TigerUK said:


> I don't know why detailers love beadind and post their beading shots.
> 
> IMo beadin is actually bad and here are my reasons why
> 
> ...


Sorry but I have to disagree,

1) any LSP will add gloss, some more than others, and that gloss has not disappeared just because there are beads on the car, my car is wearing EXO which is very glossy anyway and with beads it is simply glossy with nice tight water beads all over.

2) An unprotected car does NOT sheet water off better than an LSP, period. It just looks gloosy, as said, due to the water sitting on the car and not rolling away.
The dirt getting caught in the beads is actually a good thing, so when you move away the water rolls off the car and takes the dirt with it.
Unless of course you leave your car stationary for long periods of time and eventually the rainwater will evaporate and leave any dirt of dust behind, this would be worse on a non protected car.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

TigerUK said:


> I don't know why detailers love beadind and post their beading shots.
> 
> IMo beadin is actually bad and here are my reasons why
> 
> ...


I always enjoy and appreciate a view that goes against the majority, but if your only option is to leave your paintwork untreated and without being detailed I fail to understand what you're doing on here.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

^^^^^ +1 to TooFunny


----------



## Ewald (Dec 12, 2010)

I waxed my car last Tuesday, and this morning I found beads of rain on my car. I liked how they looked.

I drove to an appointment, and when I returned to my car after it, I found that the beads hadn't rolled of my car during the 15 minute drive. They had dried up into numerous ugly spots.

So, until I wash my car again, those ugly spots are going to be there, unless more rain falls. Beading will anyway be less with the next rain, and the spots may dissolve somewhat. But, it won't improve.

I'd rather not have the ugly spots, and can do without the beading.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

A well machined well prepped car does bead exeptionally well, easily as well as some lsp's


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I agree beading in itself isn't really that functional, quite the opposite in fact. But in reality it's a by product of trying to achieve other things. 

Sheeting is much more functional action, but even this varies depending on the technology used. 

I will forever love the look of a freshly detailed car beading away in the rain, but am much more impressed with one that is releasing it at the same time. Seeing a parked car alive with tiny movement looks really cool regardless of functionality


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

msb said:


> A well machined well prepped car does bead exeptionally well, easily as well as some lsp's


+1 :thumb: You don't need an LSP to get beading.

As I own a black car, I would prefer it to shed water and remove dirt as quickly as possible, beading may be part of the process of doing that, but I don't see it as a goal in it's self, due to issues of dried up dust spots. I would much prefer it to shed water and dirt quickly without beading if that were at all possible.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

willwander said:


> +1 :thumb: You don't need an LSP to get beading.
> 
> As I own a black car, I would prefer it to shed water and remove dirt as quickly as possible, beading may be part of the process of doing that, but I don't see it as a goal in it's self, due to issues of dried up dust spots. I would much prefer it to shed water and dirt quickly without beading if that were at all possible.


Sealants it is for you then sir!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Adrian Convery said:


> Isn't there a 50/50 pic of a subaru rally car protected with gtechniq c1 and shows how dirt repellant it is.


This is the one you're thinking of.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

msb said:


> A well machined well prepped car does bead exeptionally well, easily as well as some lsp's


Bang on mate :detailer:


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

msb said:


> A well machined well prepped car does bead exeptionally well, easily as well as some lsp's


This is true, but offers little protection other than beading and sheeting as it is simply the left over polishing oils.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

TooFunny said:


> This is true, but offers little protection other than beading and sheeting as it is simply the left over polishing oils.


Depends what you polish with, not may oils when i've done as i wipe down with ipa or eraser


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

msb said:


> Depends what you polish with, not may oils when i've done as i wipe down with ipa or eraser


+1:thumb: I think it's more to do with a smooth surface having less friction / surface tension of the bead, whatever , you know what I mean: )


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

willwander said:


> I suppose it's down to the beading/sheeting argument. Beading does tend to leave dust/water spots on my car.


Thank you!!

There is a huge misconception that beading is good and lets water run off. In fact beading is proof of the exact opposite. Beading takes place because the water has no path to roll off.. I guess with untreated surfaces the swirl marks create pathes for the water to roll down.

A untreated car dries faster, and treated car will have beads and puddles on the roof for hours on end.. It doesn't roll off if the car is sat idle - it actually just sits there and evaporates. Leading to dust being attracted and settle.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

It's the untreated car dries faster that's bothering me, all its doing is evaporating onto the paint with all the dirt, the beads that remain are going to roll of the car the next time its driven, beads are only what is left after the water has sheeted off.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

I love it!!! :d


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

Laurie.J.M said:


> This is the one you're thinking of.


that great - not disputing that - but rallying dirty is quite different from what I'm talking about.

this is what happens when you have beading on cars - that just sit there for hours on end.

Atmospheric dust clings to the beads and settles.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

This never happens to me and I have a white car that sits for 10 hours a day in a railway car park next to where there's a massive development being drilled at present, if its dry the dust blows off on the dry home, if it's wet the beads stay till i drive home and again, blow off the car. Maybe it's just the EXO on my car i don't know but if that was my LSP i'd be changing it.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

I've recently noticed the same issue as shown in TigerUK's photos. Car is currently sealed with Menz Powerlock.
The car beads very nicely but my journey to work barely gets above 40mph, so although most of the water/beads have moved off the car some remain when I park. these dry off through the course of the day & I have the small dust spots shown in the photos. Car still looks good from a short distance but close up those marks are evident.
Funnily enough my car work 2 coats of Vanilla Ice through the winter and I don't recall seeing this at all.


----------



## 550_VRS (Jan 11, 2011)

water dont run off an untreated car m8 ... yes will a little but a layer will remain .. hence why u will see a ' wet ' look ... i find a sealent combo works better regards the silver car .. i have a silver vag car and sealent always gives a better look and result


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

550_VRS said:


> water dont run off an untreated car m8 ... yes will a little but a layer will remain .. hence why u will see a ' wet ' look ... i find a sealent combo works better regards the silver car .. i have a silver vag car and sealent always gives a better look and result


Wow another can of worms the old sealants are better on white or silver than wax debate


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Tsubodai said:


> I've recently noticed the same issue as shown in TigerUK's photos. Car is currently sealed with Menz Powerlock.
> The car beads very nicely but my journey to work barely gets above 40mph, so although most of the water/beads have moved off the car some remain when I park. these dry off through the course of the day & I have the small dust spots shown in the photos. Car still looks good from a short distance but close up those marks are evident.
> Funnily enough my car work 2 coats of Vanilla Ice through the winter and I don't recall seeing this at all.


Could it be that there's less dust in the air during winter?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

MAUI said:


> Could it be that there's less dust in the air during winter?


Dunno about where you are but my car after a day parked at work with the recent relatively cold dry spell is covered in dust


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

MAUI said:


> Could it be that there's less dust in the air during winter?


I did wonder about that, but I'm talking from late Oct/early Nov (from memory). I know it's spring now but we've only had a few days of relatively decent weather so far.


----------



## 550_VRS (Jan 11, 2011)

msb said:


> Wow another can of worms the old sealants are better on white or silver than wax debate


hehehehe:thumb:

should of said pref rather than better lol


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

550_VRS said:


> hehehehe:thumb:
> 
> should of said pref rather than better lol


Oh well:lol:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

stangalang said:


> I agree beading in itself isn't really that functional, quite the opposite in fact. But in reality it's a by product of trying to achieve other things.
> 
> Sheeting is much more functional action, but even this varies depending on the technology used.
> 
> I will forever love the look of a freshly detailed car beading away in the rain, but am much more impressed with one that is releasing it at the same time. Seeing a parked car alive with tiny movement looks really cool regardless of functionality


My thoughts exactly. I found Collinite's bead crazily but don't release that much. My car used to be full of beads in the mornings and all of the neighbor kids were on it.

I realized there were some waxes (sealants in fact) those could bead and roll off better, and some were only mainly beaders. I now use more hydrophobic products those sheet water faster, and they leave me a cleaner car at the end.

---
Kokopelli, Istanbul, Turkey


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I think you need to take up a new hobby if you don't like the end result.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I'd have to disagree when you say that water rolls better off an untreated car? In my experience a car that isn't waxed or sealed atall just accumulates big puddles of water on the paint that doesn't want to move. But I can see the point with when beads dry you get lots of marks. My golf is currently peppered in dusty drops


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think if you dont like beading you are defo on the wrong site.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well then the soon ish on the market superhydrophilic coating will interest some and i love the look of tight upright beads but as has been said there is a downside.

On the other thread few people have been trying the sonax netshield out now this is producing less spoting then any wax i have seen and car drys around the 40mph speed so far very happy with it just durability to see.

but when the superhydrophilic coating does come on the market i will be using that as all going well you wont have the dust spots like a wax etc


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

I find with the beading that by the time i have driven home from work most of the water has run off the car.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

bero1306 said:


> I think if you dont like beading you are defo on the wrong site.


beading does nothing for me and has no purpose, i would sooner look at a fresh waxed clean car then 1 with beading :thumb:.


----------



## Matt91 (Sep 25, 2011)

I think this thread has proved that there is no 'perfect' LSP. 
I have the same issue with the dust circles from beading, as water tends to sit on the paint in pools. This is a small price to pay, as dirt and dust don't seem to stick to the car as easily and the majority of it gets washed off when it rains due to the behavior of the water on to my sealant. 

It is an interesting point though, an untreated car seems to allow water to 'sheet' off. The repelling nature of an LSP means water collects in pools on the roof. Hmm


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

20vKarlos said:


> I think you need to take up a new hobby if you don't like the end result.


the end result is a clean shiny car, not 1 with beads of water on it imo


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

gav1513 said:


> i think your outnumbered here mate, and yur gonna struggle to find someone who agrees with you that an unprotected car looks better than a protected one


some lsp's can dull a well polished finish so with that in mind an unprotected car can look better then a protected one, As said sooo many times on here its all in the prep :thumb:


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

shaqs77 said:


> Beading for me is car porn


agreed love some beading porn


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

i'm more of a sheeting kind of guy!! :thumb:


----------



## OjfS (Nov 25, 2012)

I think my car looks sick in the rain especially at work in the carpark I play a game of spot the the beading looking for someone who actually cares what there car looks like.

However after using AG glass polish the beading I get on my windows is really annoying as I can't see sod all its like looking through frosted glass I'd much preffer it to sheet or just run off so I've got some visibility rather than having to look through the beading at a junction. I've found this to be a real issue when its dark. 

Having said that beading bodywork, trim and windows is pure carpark porn.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

davec said:


> i'm more of a sheeting kind of guy!! :thumb:


..Same here,,especially after a curry.


----------



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Forgive me if I'm stating the obvious, but I don't clean and wax/seal my car for the beading. I do it for the protection, the glossy look when it's finished, the ease of care going forwards, etc. Beading is nice, so is sheeting. But these aren't my objectives, merely symptoms or byproducts of a successful waxing or sealing. It's a nice way to show how well I've done my job but not the reason for doing it in the first place.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Interesting read, might just say to all those who say the guy is on the wrong site, there are many more aspects to detailing than paint protection. If he does not like beading fair enough, we may change his mind perhaps.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't agree with the theory behind the post OP... but I do agree that IF... IF a well pretected car is left, then beads... by the time it dries out, you have dirt everywhere and it looks rubbish...

I get that ALL the time with my silver car, as I don't use it much...

But.... beading is just a by product of the protection I lay down, it's fun to see the beads after the rain compared to "normal" cars - almost art when you look at some of the photos, and even better to watch them fly off when I use the car... 

When I use the car after a rain shower, mine is dry and shiny again as the beads come off pretty quickly! :driver::driver::driver:

If not the above, then a quick snow foam and power wash and the car is clean and lovely again... 10 minutes tops..

:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

TigerUK said:


> I don't know why detailers love beadind and post their beading shots.
> 
> IMo beadin is actually bad and here are my reasons why
> 
> ...


Wow thanks, I've just thrown my whole wax collection in the bin :speechles


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> Wow thanks, I've just thrown my whole wax collection in the bin :speechles


First dibs on Lupostef's bin!!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

the unprotected car that has the water sitting on it (it isnt sheeting off) will collect even more dirt than beading, come clean time again protected car will be far far easier to clean and dry etc........ its not that your being harsh on beading more tha fact your giving the car unprotected far more credit than it deserves.

beading protection

Sheeting rinsing



OjfS said:


> I think my car looks sick in the rain


:wall: pet hate how does a car look sick in the rain or "sick" at all


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

shaqs77 said:


> Beading for me is car porn


Your avatar for me is Pron. :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

alan hanson said:


> the unprotected car that has the water sitting on it (it isnt sheeting off) will collect even more dirt than beading, come clean time again protected car will be far far easier to clean and dry etc........ its not that your being harsh on beading more tha fact your giving the car unprotected far more credit than it deserves.
> 
> beading protection
> 
> ...


"Sick" means pukka,well it does in london,i think that's what he means mate.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

CodHead said:


> First dibs on Lupostef's bin!!


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Just send them me mate  I don't mind having this beading sensation on my car 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

I know this is a little bit of a thread revival but, I've just read something saying the beads of water 'act like little magnifying glasses, and burn the paint with sunlight'

Discuss...


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Absolutely. They dry fast but if it happens just too often I guess it happens and they focus light.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

TigerUK said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> There is a huge misconception that beading is good and lets water run off. In fact beading is proof of the exact opposite. Beading takes place because the water has no path to roll off.. I guess with untreated surfaces the swirl marks create pathes for the water to roll down.
> 
> A untreated car dries faster, and treated car will have beads and puddles on the roof for hours on end.. It doesn't roll off if the car is sat idle - it actually just sits there and evaporates. Leading to dust being attracted and settle.


maybe we should have a look at basic physics here. water will roll down on a smooth surface better then when it has swirls, as swirls will cause friction and slow down the sheeting.
also wax is a greasy layer, and grease ant water repel each other, so it will sheet even better when moving.
when the water beads, it will hold all the dirt and you can easily remove this. where as it's on a non-waxed car, it will touch the paint, and when you remove it or whem it sheets, there is a biger possibility that the heavier sand will cause very light scratches. as when the sand will only touch the wax layer and not the paint.

so, you just got to love beading


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

I love beading on a car - but I know what you mean about it collecting dirt - this is especially the case on my dark blue Saab 9000.....most annoying!


----------

